# Explain why you chose your screen name.



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

kghjkgthk:idea


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Toscy is a nickname for my cat who died 11 months ago.

I tried to pick 'Simon' but it wasn't available.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I thought I would be a lurker so I thought of the dumbest thing I could. Bad move lol.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

it was the first thing that came to my head. it has no meaning.



i wonder if i can change it?


----------



## caughtinthematrix (Jan 11, 2008)

caughtinthematrix is how i feel................


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

I think I said this another time, but mine is the name of a song by one of my favourite bands, Stratovarius. 

"Spreading his wings above all the sorrows, the glory of Eagleheart"


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

ancient master said:


> it was the first thing that came to my head. it has no meaning.
> 
> i wonder if i can change it?


you can change it, just ask a mod.

mine is a line from 'pyramid song' by radiohead.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

soundless = mute
enigma = mystery

Because I'm mute and I have no one close in my life and people don't know much about me besides that I'm a freak.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Elpis- The female personification of hope. She was the only spirit to remain within Pandora's box.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I don't like my sn. I picked any old thing when I registered cuz I didn't honestly believe I was brave enough to keep posting here at the time. I'm gonna get it changed at some point.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

I like grunge music from seattle (not surprisingly)


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

sierra83... i like the name sierra and often use it when creating female rpg characters, and 83 is my birth year


----------



## Lucy3 (Jan 9, 2008)

Lucy - My name.

3 - My lucky number.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

1) Because of my long term experience of reading flame wars, debates and pointless arguments on message boards, so it was like "yeah yeah yeah, whatever"

2) I waffle (talk too much)

3) I like making people type the "_" all the time cos its a hard key to get to 

Ross


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> 1) Because of my long term experience of reading flame wars, debates and pointless arguments on message boards, so it was like "yeah yeah yeah, whatever"
> 
> 2) I waffle (talk too much)
> 
> ...


My guess would have been you liked the band, the yeah, yeah, yeah's..now I know the truth, this thread works.


----------



## St.Paul (Dec 25, 2007)

Once upon a time I was a little catholic boy,when you get confirmed you adopt the name of a saint.You're supposed read up and choose one you have special respect for but I didn't bother,so at the very last minute I went with the name of the school down the street.All this happens in grade 8 which is when my SA hit me hard,so I guess the name represents the year my life changed.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

And because it's the capital of Minnesota... right?


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Lonelyguy = one very lonely guy. As you can see I put hours of thought into my choice...


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Mine is the first username an ISP ever gave to me (1996-ish).


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I live in what is called the copper country due to all the copper mining they once did many moons ago. A lot of the businesses here are named either with copper or copper country in them. I also have a big chunk of copper ore that an ex miner gave me. So I thought I would name myself copper.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I decided not to use my original nickname because I don't want to be known by anyone here outside this site and I don't want anyone outside this site knowing it's me. So I chose this nickname, It's a variation of a friends nickname (Pig Licker) I use to play a online game with.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

I like how nightmare sounds. I couldn't get a gmail address with it though so I did a dumb nightmare/nachtmahr combination so I can use it everywhere.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I've come to hate my screen name. I was going to change it to Nyarlathotep, but that's even worse.

Mercurochrome is just an antiseptic. I took it from a song by the short lived Washington DC hardcore band Regulator Watts, whom I dance to frequently.


----------



## Lenfer cest les autres (Jul 21, 2010)

my screen name is a direst quote from Jean paul Sartres play, 'No Exit." It means "hell is other people" in french


----------



## NoraTorious (Nov 18, 2010)

I did not want to use my normal 'go by' in the even people recognized me.

My friend and I like to make up names that are plays on words.

I am a big fan of the 'Thin Man' series -I think Nick and Nora Charles are the ideal couple. 

And it suits me, as I would rather be notorious than famous.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I like milk...?

Yeah I got nothin. No super cool story behind my name, I just happened to glance at a box of milk chocolates which said "chocolat au lait" and I liked the sound of it. But I do enjoy milk so I guess it worked out anyway.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

@ 1:54


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

*dull·ard* (d







l














rd)
_n._ A person regarded as mentally dull; a dolt.

A person who evokes boredom​


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I took it from name of the character Madame Tutli Putli in the short animated film:


----------



## Eevee (Nov 10, 2010)

I like Eevees. Yeah, thats it. :lol


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> I took it from name of the character Madame Tutli Putli in the short animated film:


That was amazing. I've never seen such an emotive stop motion character.


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

I've been called a drifter and I tend to do that a lot. Plus a former friend made fun of me for preferring shadows and shade to bright light and sun so hence dark drifter it is. Plus I didn't want to use my "Internet" name. Literally you punch in "ShadowBionics" and you can find everything I've done, it's scary.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't think I have to explain.


----------



## Oxen (Nov 14, 2010)

Ox is my zodiac animal and i use variations of it as an alias.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I was watching Spawn: the animated series at the time I registered and it came to mind. I've never put much thought into making up usernames.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I got it from The Simpsons. I thought it sounded funny so I decided to make it my username. If name changes are still an option, then I'm definitely going to change it.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Gunnery Sergeant Thomas "Gunny" Highway, AKA Clint Eastwood in Heartbreak Ridge. Clint is god.


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

its a name of a song by one of my favorite bands: Overkill


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Sophie is my nick, while "k" is a fake substitute for my real last name inicial, not giving away my real name.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Name of sleeping beauty. Aurora/Briar Rose. Which was my fave fairytale as a child. I also would love to see mother natures lights one day.. another Aurora. Everything about the name is beautiful. Meaning : Dawn.. my fave part of the day! Its such a beautiful name I had always thought my daughter would be named Aurora. But my partner put a stop to that :wifewhen we named our daughter. I got to keep the AU part atleast lol and my partners name sounds similar another reason why I couldnt have this for my daughter.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

It was back when I used to be a really big fan of Hard Rock music (the genre)


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

I like to Explore.. Everything!


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

whatsername75 said:


> I used to be a huge Green Day fan when I was younger. Also, I've always felt like one of those individuals who are easily forgotten. Hence the whatsername. The 75 is just a random number.


I looove your name! I'm a huge fan of Green Day! :b


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

I like birds.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

macaw said:


> I like birds.


me too.. some might say im a crazy bird lady!


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

Aurora said:


> me too.. some might say im a crazy bird lady!


  Sweet. If I were able, I'd have some as pets right now.

Ahh well, we get enough of them in the trees around the house to sustain my need to watch them. :>


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Mine means "a witch" in my native language. My friend's boyfriend who wasn't very fond of me used to call me ragana, because I wore black clothes and used to be mean to him :roll at first I was very unhappy about him calling me that but then I kind of glamourized it in my mind and started using it online as my nickname.


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

Mines a goal.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

My username is self-explanatory. I'm a very good mom, and proud of it, and have always lived in Oregon.
I kind of like it, but lately have thought of asking a mod if I can change it. It's too maternal and I think people react to it. What does any one think?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It was the first thing that popped into my mind for some reason plus it is fun to say imo. It translates to "Pleasure of Driving" apparently, which is something I used to do regularly to clear my mind and help me think. I would just hop into my car and drive to someplace out of the way that I'd never been before. Getting lost and finding your way back somehow makes me feel like I've accomplished something while unloading an unsettled mind.


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

I honestly have no idea. Just a random thought of mine which transpired into an internet alias. XD


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I wonder how many different threads have been started about this topic? (though I see that this is an older one that's been dug up). Can we just declare one of 'em the official Explain-Your-Screen-Name thread and make it a sticky? I feel like I've answered this question a thousand times. :b

Anyway, my name is a word coined by Wallace Stevens in his poem "A Lot of People Bathing in a Stream."


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I didn't want to use a nickname I used elsewhere so I came with this one made of one random word and one random number. I probably should have deliberated a little bit more on that one, but there was no to way know i would stick around here for a year.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Because...I have an emptyheart


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

I really am a prince. NO JOKE.


----------



## catalinahx (Jun 8, 2010)

Catalina was the name of a hotel in the next town over. I thought it sounded pretty and had it stuck in my head.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

I like simplicity to remember it and I'm not creative enough to think of a good username so I just picked this as it sounds good and is a character in one of my favourite films (Con Air).


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

It's my name, and my birth year. I know, I'm brilliant.


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

I couldn't think of anything else and I remembered this name had been used by someone else on another forum I once frequented. My biggest love is cinema and it has that connection, plus "light" is sort of positive, so...

I'm useless at thinking up names, basically.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

after all the years of social anxiety my personality has overall diminished and in short-term adapted to fit other people's expectations, and now i dont know who i am anymore, i have lost my original identity... :/


----------



## kiasockmonkey (Dec 13, 2010)

That old commercial where the Kia sock monkey does the jet ski flip? Pure win.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

kiasockmonkey said:


> That old commercial where the Kia sock monkey does the jet ski flip? Pure win.


I have a sock monkey. :yes

Broken Stars is the name of a song by the band Silverstein. They're one of my favorite bands and I like the song and the name so yeah....I just picked it. :um


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I was numbing my brains with drink, as per usual. And I suddenly thought it'd be cool to do heroin since that apparently does a much better job of numbing your brain.

And just then I visited this site.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

heroin said:


> I was numbing my brains with drink, as per usual. And I suddenly thought it'd be cool to do heroin since that apparently does a much better job of numbing your brain.
> 
> And just then I visited this site.


I hope you don't use it for real.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I hate coming up with usernames so i just used my own name lol as if you couldnt figure that out already...or is it an alias to mask my true super hero identity, tune in next week to find out :lol


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> I hope you don't use it for real.


Probably won't, since I'm not streetwise in the procuration of narcotics. 

But yeah, it'd just add the the worries I currently have and would depress me even more, so definitely not a good idea.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Mine's not very unique. It's my first name & my middle name. Nobody ever calls me "Jenna Marie," but it said that "Jenna" was already taken so, yeah.


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

When I was in elementary school, I used to go into the headbonezone kid friendly chat rooms and this was my first user name ever. The 10 was because I was 10 years old when I started using headbone zone.

I don't think the site even exists anymore. Those were definetley some fun times.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

I bet you can guess why I chose my screenname.


----------



## Brianiscool (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm Brian and I'm cool. At least thats what I think.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

King moonracer is the king of misfits on misfit island in rudolph.... I feel like a misfit... The king of misfits. But its not necisarilly a bad thing right?


----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

I took viv from Vivian, which means lively (or alive, something like that). SA interferes with my ability to live, so I picked it a) for the irony, and b) because I hold onto the hope that one day I'll get my life back.


----------



## HarrietTheSpy (Aug 26, 2010)

cos I feel like i don't belong here but i'm fooling people into thinking i do (like a spy)
also i watch people a lot like harriet the spy

its my name i use on all sites i don't want people recognising me as my other main username on lol


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

jonesy is what everyone called me when i was in school all the way from year 2 till the day i left upper 6th form  0039 is cos when i was making my first email i smashed the numpad randomly cos jonesy was taken lolever since if jonesy is taken on a site i used jonesy0039


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

I"m a veterinary technician and I live in Oregon......ya not very creative


----------



## AgentScully (Dec 1, 2010)

Because the X-Files is the greatest show on earth- when I was in junior high, high school, and college, and I was really depressed or anxious, watching it always made me feel better. I even have the logo tattooed accross my stomach. Of course, after having a baby, it looks really ****ty...


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

bleh... 'nuff said.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I need to be normal ..... I am NOT normal , mental or physically. I want a average / normal life one day. =/


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Pretty obvious i guess.


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Guy Montag is the main character in the book Fahrenheit 451. I wanted to pick something other than the usual username I pick.


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

i used to make alot of mix tapes.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I am one.


----------



## Gokibore (Dec 19, 2010)

...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

was jammin to O Green World when I was making the account.


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

I was watching a lot of korean dramas at the time, and I was watching one called Coffee Prince, there was this charater on the show named Eun Chan Ko. I liked the name so I took the 'eun' part of it and made it 'eunie', and the show coffee prince was a romantic comedy, so that's where the 'luv' half came in. Thus you have 'EunieLuv'. Lol


----------



## MrMath (Dec 15, 2010)

I am a man. I enjoy math. :blush


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

From star trek


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

I like to shoot basketballs, I like to shoot people in video games, I like to shoot photos. I am Shooterrr.


----------



## clair de lune (Dec 20, 2010)

Debussy's Clair de Lune is my favourite classical music piece ever. I wish I knew how to play piano so I could play it.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Just the first stoopid thing that popped into my head and made me laugh.


----------



## travis bickle (Dec 16, 2010)

Robert De Niro's character in 'Taxi Driver'. I relate to him in a lot of ways, mostly his inability to connect with people


----------



## ihatemyusername (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't know why, it's a rubbish name, I wish I never used it.


----------



## Honey8701 (Oct 23, 2010)

i like honey & 8701 album...


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Rosedubh means Black rose in Irish and it was an email my brother came up with for me. I use it for mostly everything lol


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

i feel like im the king on an island of misfits...except im the only one on the island.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

I have absolutely no idea how I came to 'ViLLiO'.


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

Same as Vill. 

Originally I only signed up to make one post, which was just a pure vent. Not much was going through my head when I was picking a name. I guess Kakaka was just quick to type.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Steve is my name and I'm not very creative. 

Also I wanted a different username than the one I use on other sites, privacy purposes ya know.... guess that would have made it a bad idea to use my real name.... GOSH I'm a moron!


----------



## uhhhbrandon (Dec 21, 2010)

I couldn't think of anything, so I just put "uhhhbrandon". Get it?


----------



## felula (Jan 25, 2009)

On an episode of Friends (The One With the Race Car Bed), Phoebe is signing for Monica's new bed but since she doesn't know her middle name she writes 'Monica Felula Geller.' I didn't want to use my real name when I joined so I just went with 'Felula.'


----------



## Dark0 (Apr 17, 2010)

The reason is too complicated for any human mind to understand it.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

It is my real name. Yes, crsohr is on my birth certificate. No wonder I have SA. 

*c*h*r*i*s*t*o*p*h*e*r*


----------



## OtherGlove (Dec 28, 2010)

I really like the metaphors that come to mind when I see lost gloves on the street. I take a picture of every one I come across..

If you or a loved is missing a glove there is help available:
http://www.onecoldhand.com/


----------



## Stantheman (Oct 11, 2010)

Because stan isint my real name, I am not infact "the man", and this username cant be linked back to me, in the event someone trys to use my posts here against me.


----------



## kiasockmonkey (Dec 13, 2010)

OtherGlove said:


> If you or a loved is missing a glove there is help available:
> http://www.onecoldhand.com/


That...is awesome.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

"Dub16" was the nickname given to the man who created the irish state hundreds of years ago. He was a leader of great people and everyone aspired to follow his example.

Years past by and his name became legendary. Still to this day, most Irish people get the word "Dub16" tattoo'd onto their lower back to show respect and allegiance to the great man.


haha, Ah no, Dub16 is just my post-code.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Because I'm gay. lol just kidding.


----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

I was the shortest of my friends at school. Sometime said they wanted to give me a nickname but Little was boring so someone called me Livvle instead. It never took off, but i remembered it =]


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^lol there was a girl with the same name as me in elementary school and I'm short, so they called her "big *my name*" and me "little *my name*"


My username is what I need to do...and I like the song :b


----------



## tazzycat (Jan 10, 2011)

Mine's pretty dumb actually. I'd been using the same username for everything I'd ever signed up for, so I decided I needed a change. My cat Taz was sitting on my arm when I was signing up, and my nickname is Cat sooo... tada! Tazzycat!


----------



## Blujay13 (Nov 24, 2010)

A long time ago I couldn't decide what username I wanted for this online game I was joining and Blujay just came to my mind and I've been using it a lot ever since. They are pretty birds .

And 13 is my lucky number


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

really don't have a clue.. I actually hate it
I didn't really think I was going to be actually using this site. =/ Vanilllabb ..blaah. I would like to switch it to Camomille, mmm. =p


----------



## f ii o r e ll a (Jan 20, 2011)

I love italian names and I think the name is pretty, in my eyes anyway  . It was hard to choose between fiorella and giovanna. Most times when it comes to choosing a username I sit there for hours choosing a name that I'll like, I know it's strange. 
f ii o r e ll a is also my username for gaia online which I don't go on as much anymore.


----------



## Mandyy (Jan 3, 2011)

My name is Amanda but like 90% of people that know me call me Mandy. It was taken though so I did 'Mandyy' instead. Fascinating, I know.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I was going have the name Osmosis, but it was taken so I thought about Mososis then that changed to moxosis, it's just made up name.


----------



## suddenstorm (Feb 2, 2011)

I love the moment when it's about to rain and then all of a sudden it just starts pouring out. I love the sound and look of those moments.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I love music and I happenned to be listening to The Beatles at the time, the White Album. So I figured I would pick the song that I was listening to at the time, and that would be my username.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd tell you, but then I'd have to kill you.


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

When I was signing up to this site I was listening to The Runaways and decided it would be my screen name, lol. I'm not creative when it comes to creating a screen name.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

OregonMommy said:


> My username is self-explanatory. I'm a very good mom, and proud of it, and have always lived in Oregon.
> I kind of like it, but lately have thought of asking a mod if I can change it. It's too maternal and I think people react to it. What does any one think?


I live in Oregon too. Rogue valley here


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I like cheesecake.


----------



## KariKamiya (Feb 7, 2011)

Because Kari was the best Digimon character ever, and I always imagined I was her when I was a kid...


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

When I was 17 I was diagnosed with Diabetes (type 1) and had to go on daily insulin injections. I was severely depressed by this because I know that sometime down the line I will have to endure a slow, agonizing, and painful death. My aunt(who raised me)in an effor to cheer me up said one day "We won't call you diabetic, we'll call you Jewish!" because she has a weird sense of humor. Well, it began to stick after a while and then got shortened to Jew. When I was 25 I got an insulin pump to help control my diabetes better, and since it's like a mechanical Pancreas I became a Robotic Jew, or sometimes RoboJew for short.

I'm not even Jewish.


----------



## rawrsmus (Feb 6, 2011)

My real name is Rasmus. 
I added "rawr" at the start since dinosaurs are cool and they make that noise, I think. :lol


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

rawrsmus said:


> My real name is Rasmus.
> I added "rawr" at the start since dinosaurs are cool and they make that noise, I think. :lol


LOL :haha

My username comes from a song by LeAnn Rimes, "Life Goes On."


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

Is my name simple as that


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

There's a scene in Superbad (see sig) where Jonah Hill's friend is leaving him all by himself at lunch and he says..."so I have to sit here and eat by myself like I'm ****ing Steven Glansberg?" I figure if he eats by himself all the time he must have SA. 

I thought it'd be cool if someone recognized it but I don't think anyone has.


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

The dying or fading note at the end of a song. I named a painting I did from this idea and chose it as a user name because I think it reflects my life now, just fading away.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

I originally wanted Stilicho who was a Roman General back in the day. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stilicho
But I couldn't get it for some reason. So I chose Stylicho, which is a *******ized version of Stilicho . At least nobody can say that I'm still icho :lol.


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

it's my favorite colors


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

because atticus finch is a classy stud.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

StevenGlansberg said:


> There's a scene in Superbad (see sig) where Jonah Hill's friend is leaving him all by himself at lunch and he says..."so I have to sit here and eat by myself like I'm ****ing Steven Glansberg?" I figure if he eats by himself all the time he must have SA.
> 
> I thought it'd be cool if someone recognized it but I don't think anyone has.


haha, nice!


----------



## shantiana (Mar 1, 2011)

nice thread!

- shanti - means "peace" in sanskrit
and - ana - is my name


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I was lazy really - uncreative as I didn't think I would stick around. J is the first letter of my first name and Hanniffy is my surname


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

i wanted to ask a question, so quickly typed in whatever my fingers felt like typing


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Mine isn't after the band, although I really dig a few of their songs.

Everything that happens to me that has really had a life-changing effect, has happened in 10 year blocks. Not by decade, but in random 10 year blocks, that sometimes overlap. Things that changed who I am, changed my potential or lack thereof, changed who I'll be forever, always seem to happen 10 years at a time.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

It's the name of a song, and I just thought it sounded cool.

:stu


----------



## FakeFur (Nov 4, 2009)

It's the name of a song and an album by a band I like.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

*well....*

That was the desert I was eating at the time. Unfortunately, I spelled it wrong(unintentionally). Now I like the constant reminder that if I make a mistake it doesn't really matter. I cannot recall of anyone pointing it out to me, which is rather surprising considering the grammar-nazis on here.

and if you're curious, "sherbert" should be spelled "sherbet". :roll


----------



## talkswithkeyboard (Dec 28, 2010)

It's what I do best.


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

self-explanatory made up word


----------



## BoysDontCry (Feb 9, 2011)

At the time when I was signing up, I was listening to this song over and over again, so what the heck, why not?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

It's my first name with Mila kunis's name in it MeganMila....I use it on everything cause it's easy to remember and I like using the same username for everything. So yeah I made it up a long time ago for other forums and when I joined this I just decided to still use it.


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

meganmila said:


> It's my first name with Mila kunis's name in it MeganMila....I use it on everything cause it's easy to remember and I like using the same username for everything. So yeah I made it up a long time ago for other forums and when I joined this I just decided to still use it.


You should legally change your name to Megan Mila!


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Missy Elliot -Supa dupa fly ...when i always think of that song it just makes me smile i dunno.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Quite clear what mine means,lol . I am afraid 2 go in public! Hate it and avoid it as much as possible. *


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Because I was programmed to avoid avoid avoid.


----------



## phlebo (Dec 9, 2011)

It's half of the name of a course I'm taking. Guess what it is.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

It was my mantra at the time.


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

I imagine that Samtrix would be my name if I lived in Gaul during 50BC with Asterix and Obelix.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I usually use something based on my name, but I wanted to be anonymous. I went to the OED and got random entries until it gave me a noun, which was 'pomegranate', but I didn't want to use that so I chose a different fruit.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I think mine is kinda self-explanatory.


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

phlebo said:


> It's half of the name of a course I'm taking. Guess what it is.


Phlebotomy? I too am a phlebotomist. Hello fellow _"vampire!"_ :teeth


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

Dying note said:


> The dying or fading note at the end of a song. I named a painting I did from this idea and chose it as a user name because I think it reflects my life now, just fading away.


Probably the most depressing username I've seen to date lol


----------



## CityLights89 (Dec 10, 2011)

I love both U2 and Black Stone Cherry, so I just combined two of their song titles, U2 "City of Blinding Lights" and Black Stone Cherry "Big City Lights" to make one. I actually use this same screen name other places, as well. and 89 = 1989...my year of birth.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

Mike...well, it's my name. The numbers are random, just what was available. I'm so creative haha.


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Name of the lefty guitar website I was looking at at the time I made this.


----------



## s0dy (May 23, 2011)

Complete brain fart moment.
Well, not really...I had to come up with some random name I had never used on the internet (because, you know..."they are out there and spying on me"), so I did. Then I started using it every time I didn't want to use my usual internet nickname (that I have used for 10 years, so I'm kinda attached to it :b ).
Other than that, it has no meaning and I have no background story for it.


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

Family Guy addict :troll:banana


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Probably the most depressing username I've seen to date lol


lol...I posted that so long ago & feel embarrassed now. My username is more about the title of that painting I mentioned really, since I'd finished it right around the time I joined this site.


----------



## Anxieux (Aug 10, 2011)

I wanted the username Anxiety but it was already taken, so I used to french equivalent.


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Mine is based of the title character in "The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn"*. *I always liked the character. My actual last name appears in the book as well.


----------



## Savril (Dec 10, 2011)

S is the first letter of my name --Avril lavigne is my Fav.


----------

